# Charity work



## UJ1000 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi.

I would like to volunteer for some charity work, and was wondering if anyone on the forum knows of any organisations that take on volunteers? Especially any places that accept young people?
I have plenty of experience of working with kids (was a teacher in the UK), and would love to be able to help out here, if possible.
Ideally I would like somewhere that I can take my son to (he's eight years old). Living as an expat in a third would country inevitably means he has a very privileged upbringing, and I want him to appreciate the difficulties many of our neighbours face.
I also have my 15 year old brother living with me, so any suggestions for him would be appreciated.
We all have a good grasp of basic Arabic, and are native English speakers.
My only conditions are that we can only afford one day a week (we're all full time students here), and that it's not too far from our apartment in Nasr City.

If anyone here has any contacts/is associated with/knows of any place that needs volunteers, please let me know.

Many thanks,
UJ


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

You could try the Hope Village Society (for children in difficult circumstances)
Hope Village Cairo


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I have something but I would need to know where you live to know if it is possible. It is or could be volunteering if you want and it is for small children. Why don't you PM me and we can talk?


----------



## UJ1000 (Aug 15, 2011)

Gounie - thanks, I'll check out the organisation's website.
Charleen - you've been PM'd.


----------

